# Archery Survey (Help Needed)



## kotrachicago (Apr 30, 2009)

Actually I am collecting surveys on archery product. If you can help us out, it would be really appreciated. I will post survey questions and you can just simply post the answers on the board. Thank you! This would help a new manufacturer enter US market. and any comment on a new archery bow would also be appreciated. 




1.	Age group and Gender
□ Under 25 □ 25-34 □ 35–44 □ 45-64 □ Other / □ Male □ Female 
2.	Could you tell us about specific brand and model name of archery bow that you have or plan to purchase? 
Hoyt Horton Bear Mathews Win&Win Bowtech PSE Other 
3.	Please tell us your price range you’re willing to pay for the archery bow?
□ Under $100 □ $100 - $200 □ $200 - $300 □ $300 - $400 □ $500 or More
4.	What is the main purpose of purchase?
□ Hunting □ 3D Shooting □ Competition (Target) □ Other 
5.	Are you involved with any archery organization or club? 
□ School □ Team □ Individual player □ Club □ Other 
6.	Where do you plan to purchase the archery product? 
□ Retail Sport Goods Store □ Archery Specialty Shop □ Online Store 
□ Other
7. How do you find or research on the bow you purchased? 
□ Magazine □ Internet Search Engine □ Store Clerk □ Other Players 
7.	Please describe the reason for the choice of your bow. 
□ Price □ Design □ Brand Name □ Quality □ Accuracy □ Other


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

Age 14
Pse or a Target Hoyt
500$
3d/hunting/target a bit of everything
Club, soon to be at school
Archery shop
Internet/testing 
Design, weight, price, and quality.


----------



## muledhunter (Feb 23, 2009)

19
bowtech 82nd
$500+
hunting
no
friend
quality


----------



## AndyVandy (May 9, 2009)

1. 33.
2. Have a PSE Brute, Wish I had bought a Martin Cheetah because of the changes PSE made to their bows (lowering the berger hole and cable guard) a lot of great rest do not work on their bows as they should. Dumb move!
3. Under 500.
4. Hunting.
5. No. 
6. Online Store-Ye Olde Archery Shoppe. They have the best customer care and ship things quickly.
7. Internet (I look at customer reviews then forums).
8. I chose my bow because I have had three PSE's and have enjoyed them. I will not buy one again. My bow fit what I was looking for in terms of length, weight, and price. The brace height was also something I thought would be nice to have. Oh, how I wish I had gotten the Martin. Live and learn.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

1. 26
2. Bear Whitetail II (Probably getting a Bowtech Admiral this year)
3. Obviously over $500 if I'm getting the admiral...
4. Hunting only
5. No
6. I prefer to help out the local places as they cost the same usually and better service, and god knows MI economy can use it
7. Internet for research/specs, go shoot the thing to make sure I like it
8. Whichever one shoots the best in my hand for me, could care less about anything else (well quality, but that is a must to stay in business at this point)


----------



## medic75 (Feb 23, 2009)

1 33 M
2 APA Black Mamba X
3 over 500$
4 Hunting/3D/target
5 in the works of starting one.
6 Archery shop
7 with pro staff. and online
8 main reason CANADIAN made and the one i liked the most.


----------



## mt hunter22 (Dec 16, 2007)

1.29
2.pse dream season
3 .over 500
4. hunting
5. no
6. local retail store
7. Internet for research/specs, go shoot the thing to make sure I like it
8.i rate a bow as follows,1.fit,2.accurate,3.quiet,4.speed,5.drawcycle


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

16
Martin
400-500, next bow will cost more
hunting, target, a bit of 3-d
no
archery store
magazine, internet
feel, fit, price, quality


----------



## badfaulkner (Jan 6, 2009)

1.	Age group and Gender
35–44 Male 

2.	Could you tell us about specific brand and model name of archery bow that you have or plan to purchase?

Other (used Buckmasters BTR)

3.	Please tell us your price range you’re willing to pay for the archery bow?
□ Under $100 

4.	What is the main purpose of purchase?
□ Hunting 

5.	Are you involved with any archery organization or club? 
□ Club 

6.	Where do you plan to purchase the archery product? 

□ Other (used from an archer)

7. How do you find or research on the bow you purchased? 
□ Magazine □ Internet Search Engine □ Other Players 

7.	Please describe the reason for the choice of your bow. 

□ Price


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

kotrachicago said:


> Actually I am collecting surveys on archery product. If you can help us out, it would be really appreciated. I will post survey questions and you can just simply post the answers on the board. Thank you! This would help a new manufacturer enter US market. and any comment on a new archery bow would also be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are my answers.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

kotrachicago said:


> Actually I am collecting surveys on archery product. If you can help us out, it would be really appreciated. I will post survey questions and you can just simply post the answers on the board. Thank you! This would help a new manufacturer enter US market. and any comment on a new archery bow would also be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Under 25, Male
2. I have a Bowtech Equalizer and Captain, and plan on purchasing an Air Raid and Sentinel
3. $500 or more
4. I'm about equal on all options
5. Club
6. Pro shop
7. Mostly internet, some just talking with fellow archers
8. Design, quality, accuracy, and feel.


----------



## dodgetruck03 (Feb 24, 2008)

1.57, male
2.Bowtech Guardian, Diamond Black Ice and Diamond Marquis
3.$500 or more
4. Hunting and enjoyment
5. No
6.May be Pro shop
7.The Internet and magazines
8.Design, quality, accuracy and handling/feel.


----------



## Orion1 (Jan 7, 2005)

1. Age group and Gender
48 Male 

2. Could you tell us about specific brand and model name of archery bow that you have or plan to purchase? I shoot a Mathews SQ2, I plan to buy a new bow in the next two years, not sure of Brand, would like a faster bow so I could drop down to 50-60 pound draw wieght.

3. Please tell us your price range you’re willing to pay for the archery bow?
500-600 

4. What is the main purpose of purchase?
□ Hunting 

5. Are you involved with any archery organization or club? 
□ League

6. Where do you plan to purchase the archery product? 
Archery Shop, or AT classifieds 


7. How do you find or research on the bow you purchased? 
I plan to shoot all the different ones I cane

7. Please describe the reason for the choice of your bow. 

□ Price, shootability


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

kotrachicago said:


> Actually I am collecting surveys on archery product. If you can help us out, it would be really appreciated. I will post survey questions and you can just simply post the answers on the board. Thank you! This would help a new manufacturer enter US market. and any comment on a new archery bow would also be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


33
APA Mamba X2
$1000
Hunting/3D Shooting
Club
Archery Specialty Shop
I research exstensively before buying.
design, quality, accuracy


----------



## glsexton (Oct 6, 2009)

45-64
Male
Have Mathews Conquest Lite, will buy Mathews Conquest 4
$500. or more
Competition (target)
Local Club, National Org., State Org.
Archery Specialty Shop.
Internet search engines, archery forums.
Quality, Warranty

FYI, your download form has a terrible font to read, and you have two number 7 questions. Not very professional.


----------

